# Compact Fluorescent Lights



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

Where is the cheapest place in Winnipeg, Manitoba, Canada to buy Spiral Compact Fluorescent Lights ? About 15 watts?

It is cheaper to buy by the pack, right?

Thanks


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

Usually they will be cheaper if bought in multi pack. Can't say where it will be cheaper in your area. Most places will have a Web site to check.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

I have no idea how things work in Canada and if your power company will occasionally subsidize the CFL bulbs. I check the local ads for stores running a promotion on these bulbs and stock up. I think the last time I bought any was $1.97 for a 3-pack. Once summer approaches and more demand is put on the power grid by people running air conditioning I expect another sale on the CFL bulbs. I'll be stocking up once again.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

CFLs seem to be hugely more pricey in Canada, perhaps because of environmental regulation? Here is a $5 two-pack if you have another order to add it to.

http://www.amazon.ca/Globe-Electric..._2?ie=UTF8&qid=1429123694&sr=8-2&keywords=cfl


Conversely, in the US an 8-pack is $14.

http://www.amazon.com/GE-13-Watt-En..._1?ie=UTF8&qid=1429123970&sr=8-1&keywords=cfl

In Canada, the same pack is $37.50.

http://www.amazon.ca/GE-13-Watt-Ene...1&keywords=GE+13-Watt+Energy+SmartTM+-+8+Pack


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Too bad Big Lots closed all their stores in Canada. They have the cheapest Compact Fluorescents in my area.


----------



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

Just bought individual 13W Luminous brand spiral compact fluorecent light for $3 CDN. each at Dollarama. I think that is cheapest for buying individually. Don't know whether they will last as long as G.E. branded ones though?


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

Hard to say with CFLs how long they will last as the quoted lifespan is average -- don't expect each and every bulb to last 5 years or whatever is stated. I've had new ones not work right out of the package, so these had zero lifespan. I've had others work for three years. I buy a new 8-pack each year for the house but some of those are to replace incandescent bulbs that burn out too.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

CFLs are not made to be constantly turned on and off......it will shorten their lifespan. Bulb life is determined by continuous use. If you plan to return to a room or area on a frequent basis just leave the light on if it's CFL.


----------

